# extreme amino acids



## dutch_gold (May 19, 2018)

Iv'e removed the lysergin from glutamine with a simple alcohol trick it was fast absorbing but a base amino acid by itself is unstable I think it is very possible to combine a base amino acid with ascorbic acid or other chain ending chem.  I think I'll leave the fancy shit to the pros since I don't have a lab and mix my aminos with paul newmans lemonade.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2018)

Yup.i think POB was pretty accurate with his suspicion of your intentions. I don't think you'll last past tomorrow.


----------



## automatondan (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> Iv'e removed the lysergin from glutamine with a simple alcohol trick it was fast absorbing but a base amino acid by itself is unstable I think it is very possible to combine a base amino acid with ascorbic acid or other chain ending chem.  I think I'll leave the fancy shit to the pros since I don't have a lab and mix my aminos with paul newmans lemonade.



And whats wrong with hamburgers....?


----------



## Viduus (May 19, 2018)

automatondan said:


> And whats wrong with hamburgers....?



Paul Newman does have a pretty good black bean salsa... I think it’s a Costco thing but I’m a bit out of the whole Costco vs sam’s club loop. That’s all I have left in the tank for this guy...


----------



## dutch_gold (May 19, 2018)

let me get this strait you guys are members of ub just so you can try and start bar fights...


----------



## Spongy (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> let me get this strait you guys are members of ub just so you can try and start bar fights...



what is ub?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> let me get this strait you guys are members of ub just so you can try and start bar fights...



It's not bar fights so much as your posts are bordering on ridiculous. 

Re-read your original post here and please explain how that helps someone here gain muscle or lose fat.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2018)

I'm setting the over / under on you at 2 days from today.


----------



## dutch_gold (May 19, 2018)

dont knock it till you try it let 10g glutamine mixed into orange juice stand over night


----------



## stonetag (May 19, 2018)

Buuuut, if a bar fight is what you want...................!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> dont knock it till you try it let 10g glutamine mixed into orange juice stand over night



No actually I think I will knock it. Glutamine is a useless supplement. And your posts are useless. I mean if I follow your advice my breakfast consists of orange juice and cigarettes. 

Fukk off troll


----------



## Kpb (May 19, 2018)

Easy come... Easy go


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2018)

im gonna miss him


----------

